# Small Aquarium plant



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I hav a 2 gallon aqueous evolve that I want to use for some shrimp. I'm looking into planting it. What would be good plants for this tank? Lighting is pretty good. Can also put any substrate and dose I needed. 

Any ideas?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cryptocoryne willisi........anubias nana petite....pygmy chain sword....dwarf hair grass..


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

dwarf sag would be kinda cool. like a small plot of grass that you put in a clear plastic box


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Riccia moss really looks cool in smaller tanks.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I like the Roccia moss or dwarf sag. Any special care it needs? Would probably add one or two taller plants for diversity too.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I also like the flame moss


----------

